# vexilar or aqua vu?????



## Ducern (Apr 14, 2004)

If you could only choose one or the other which would it be? I also do a lot of erie fishing, so it would be nice to take it out on the boat too. I see you can get a hard mount kit for the vexilar's to mount to your boat, which would be cool. Actually, when you compare the length of the ice season around NW ohio to the length of the boating season It will definately get used more out on the boat. I'm just torn between the camera and the flasher. Any opionions much appreciated.
thanks,

Jim


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hands down. The Vex will give you a lot of info and service throughout the year. With the hard mount, you can intantly track depth while moving.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i think the vex for ice and the view for when u go fishing of a boat


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ducern,

Welcome to the site.

I have and use both for ice fishing and the soft water season. If I were forced to only choose one it would be the Vex or the Lowrance 68C.

The camera is great in clear water and a very valueable tool, but unlike a falasher is of little use in off colored water. The opportunities to effectively use a camera in Ohio waters is very limited. They do work well in Erie though.

I have two vex's that my son and I use for ice fishing and wouldn't go without one. They work great no matter the water clarity or daylight levels. The camera needs daylight to work. I have never found an effective use for the lights on the cameras.

I would seriously consider the Lowrance 68C ice machine. It gives you screen options of a regular horizontal fishfinder for using on your boat in the summer and a multicolor flasher screen for ice fishing with zoom capibilities of any segement of the water column. It also has a mapping GPS/WAAS with a built in attenna. Mine plugs into the built in transducer on my trolling motor for use on the boat and has a portable soft case with an ice ducer and battery for the hard water times. It does everything a vex will do and offers much more versitility that a vex, plus has the GPS.

My opinion, go with a flasher first and find a camera at your first opportunity if and ONLY if, you fish clear water lakes. I personally wouldn't want to be without either. I love the camera ice fishing clear water, it does make a difference. 

Kim


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I have both and if I had to get rid of one it would be the camera. I'm lost without the vex and I also use it on the soft water when anchored.

Gene


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

i fully agree with kim and tx. i have had both and now only have a vex. cameras are great and very interest but the flasher is priceless on the ice.
tim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I've seen the cameras in action, pretty cool, but the Vexilar is a must-have. Really improves hardwater fishing and opens up a whole new world. I know that when I forget to bring it, I really feel lost on the ice...Wish we had ice so I could find myself [email protected]!!


----------

